# Good place in KL, close to stores and nightlife... but still pretty cheap?



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

Is there any good place in KL where I can live pretty close (walking distance) to stores & nightlife but still rent a furnished apartment pretty cheap? (Around 1000-1500 RM or so)


----------

